# Camera reviews



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Before you make that puchase you may want to have a look on steve's digicams,detailed reviews on all cameras

http://www.steves-digicams.com/


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

I use http://www.dpreview.com/. Not many cameras it doesn't have on there.


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

http://www.photo-i.co.uk/ this one is a good one too

dpreview is what mde me decide on my Canon Pro1 a year and a half ago, and i'm still chuffed with it.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I use http://www.fredmiranda.com/reviews/index.php?cat=45 for my lens reviews, but they do cameras on there to.


----------

